# [Résolu] Perte de crédit sur AppStore



## LuMe96 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

suis-je le seul a avoir perdu tout mon crédit sur iTunes / AppStore aujourd'hui ?

Ce matin il me restait env 30Euro et là, plus aucun crédit n'est affiché, ni sur l'AppStore iOS, ni sur iTunes et Mac AppStore sur le Mac.

A+


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Lu,

Sur ton iPhone tout en bas du top gratuit / payant, ça affiche 0&#8364; ?


----------



## LuMe96 (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Non, justement cela ne m'affiche plus rien du tout. J'ai le bouton Identifiant, et les Conditions générales, rien d'autre.


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Et si tu mets ton identifiant dans Règlages -> Store ?


----------



## LuMe96 (21 Juillet 2011)

Non, je t'assure que tout est ok de ce coté là. D'ailleurs, sur iTunes MAC même histoire. Plus aucun crédit affiché à côté de compte utilisateur sur la barre du haut à droite.

Je pense que c'est un pb avec le Store. A l'instant, j'ai voulu faire un peu des mises à jour d'applications sur iTunes Mac. Il y avait 11 majs en attente. Quand je clique sur "MAJ de toutes les apps gratuites", il contacte le Store puis plus rien.

Quand je clique sur le bouton "Mettre à jour" d'une app, j'ai carrément un message d'erreur comme quoi il y a un pb avec le Credit du store.


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

D'habitude tu payes avec du crédit hein ? Tu ne payes pas via ta CB ?


----------



## LuMe96 (21 Juillet 2011)

??????

Pas tout compris. J'ai bien évidement une CB enregistrée. Cependant, j'ai (avais?) aussi du crédit issu de cartes iTunes. C'est de ce crédit que je parle. Quand on a du crédit sur son compte iTunes, lors d'un achat, iTunes puise d'abord dans cette réserve de crédit avant de débiter la CB ce qui semble logique. En tout cas, on n'a pas le choix. On ne peut dire "non, laisse mon crédit et débite quand même ma carte bleue".


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Oui bien sûr, peut être que le store déconne juste, je te tiens au courant, essaye de nouveau vers 16/17H


----------



## LuMe96 (21 Juillet 2011)

Ok, le crédit vient de refaire surface à l'instant.

Je mets en "résolu"

@ Toximityx : Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre.

A+


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonne journée


----------

